# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Former Blue singer to appear in Casualty

## Abigail

Antony Costa has revealed that he is hoping to prove his worth as an actor when fans see him starring in Casualty later this year.

The Blue singer recently filmed a one-off appearance in the BBC One medical drama, playing a man who douses his prostitute girlfriend with petrol. His episode is expected to air in November.

Speaking to the Daily Record, he explained: "I can't wait for it to come out. It's going to show me in a different light.

"It was strange doing straight acting at first. I was used to performing on stage in Blue and doing musical theatre but with television you have to talk really quietly.

"For the first couple of takes, I struggled with that because on stage you have to do the opposite and expose yourself more, while television you keep it within."

Costa has previously played Mickey Johnstone in Blood Brothers, taken part in a touring production of Boogie Nights and appeared as Aladdin in panto. He also had roles in Chalk and Grange Hill as a child.

The star added: "Blue got us where we all are today by giving us opportunities to pursue other things. But now I'm coming back to my roots."

----------


## Abbie

Sounds a like a scary storyline, but its only one of the little sideline things that I cant stand, shame

----------


## rubylilly

ewwww i remember that episode.
it was aired on the day when i had all my friends round for my birthday last year- we were all screaming!!!!

sounds good x

----------

